# DirecTV Portable Satellite System (Pictures now included!)



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

DIRECTV Anywhere, Anytime, Anyplace

DIRECTV to Launch World's First Fully Integrated, Portable

Satellite and TV System - DIRECTV(R) Sat-Go

    

LAS VEGAS--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Jan. 8, 2007--Going where no other television service provider has gone before, DIRECTV, the nation's leading digital satellite television service, is introducing the world's first fully-integrated, portable satellite and TV system - DIRECTV(R) Sat-Go (Satellite-To-Go). This new product, created by DIRECTV and TV producer/writer, Rick Rosner, was unveiled today at the 2007 International Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas.

Scheduled to launch in spring 2007, DIRECTV Sat-Go will come in an easy-to-carry, briefcase-like design that includes a 17-inch LCD monitor with integrated DIRECTV Receiver, flat antenna and replaceable/rechargeable laptop-style battery. Once the DIRECTV Sat-Go unit is opened, its quick and simple setup makes it easy for customers to find line-of-sight with DIRECTV satellites and receive DIRECTV(R) programming within minutes (provided the user is within range of the DIRECTV signal).

DIRECTV(R) Sat-Go is specifically designed to be compact and highly portable for a variety of outdoor and indoor settings, including camping and hiking trips, RVing, tailgating, college dormitories, hospital rooms, hotels/motels, emergency response, and in-home as a second TV set.

"DIRECTV Sat-Go will revolutionize the way people stay connected to news and information no matter where they are in the United States," said Eric Shanks, executive vice president, DIRECTV Entertainment. "Not only is this product a die-hard sports fan's dream and an absolute essential for the ultimate tailgate party, but it will also provide an important value for emergency services who need to stay connected to up-to-the-minute news and information while they are stationed remotely."

DIRECTV(R) Sat-Go was conceived by television producer and first DIRECTV West Coast customer, Rick Rosner. Rosner, who was trying to find an alternative to bringing his DIRECTV Dish and Receiver with him while traveling to different location shoots across the country, teamed up with DIRECTV engineer, David Kuether, to develop the DIRECTV Sat-Go prototype.

"Lugging that equipment with me and trying to set it up in my hotel room was exhausting and I knew there had to be a better way to bring my DIRECTV service with me everywhere I went," said Rosner, producer, Rosner Television. "DIRECTV Sat-Go is the answer that I, others in the industry, and many travelers have been searching for. It delivers everything my DIRECTV System at home gives me - the ultimate in TV viewing - in a portable and affordable travel system. Now I can take DIRECTV with me wherever I go and watch television in minutes."

When not being used as a portable/travel unit, DIRECTV Sat-Go can also be utilized as a stand-alone, in-home DIRECTV Receiver and television. The LCD TV screen has a built-in DIRECTV Receiver, which can be separated from the DIRECTV Sat-Go antenna casing and connected to a customer's existing DIRECTV Satellite Dish.

Current DIRECTV customers can mirror the authorized DIRECTV(R) programming that they receive at home to their DIRECTV Sat-Go receivers for an additional $4.99 per month. DIRECTV Sat-Go customers will have access to DIRECTV's programming lineup, including the premium sports subscription packages, such as NFL SUNDAY TICKET(TM) and MEGA MARCH MADNESS(R). For information on pricing for DIRECTV programming, please visit directv.com.

Key DIRECTV Sat-Go features include:

-- Integrated 17-inch LCD monitor and satellite receiver with two
speakers

-- Compact and portable flat antenna and satellite receiver

-- DIRECTV(R) programming accessed through a platform based on
DIRECTV's D11 set top box

-- Small profile IR remote

-- Component and composite A/V inputs

-- Composite A/V out

-- Satellite in connection

-- Phone Jack

-- USB connection

-- AC and DC capable (cigarette lighter adapter included)

-- Rechargeable, replaceable, laptop-style battery

Winner of an honoree award for "Most Innovative Portable Audio-Video Award" of the 2007 International Consumer Electronics Show, DIRECTV(R) Sat-Go will be available through DIRECTV.com and select retailers across the country. Pricing details for DIRECTV(R) Sat-Go will be released at a later date.
*
Source*


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

I'll be getting me one of these!


----------



## msm96wolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Just needs the DVR component to make it perfect


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

Nah. I would use it in my Kitchen docked. Then take it with me when I go on a trip.

I was just looking at the Samsung flip up 10inch, this would definately be better than that.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

I've heard quite a few people on here and TCF say that it was illegal to take your receivers with you to places such as a vacation home.

I'm pretty sure this news puts a hole in that theory.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

TigersFanJJ said:


> I've heard quite a few people on here and TCF say that it was illegal to take your receivers with you to places such as a vacation home.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this news puts a hole in that theory.


No, not really.

DirecTV does allow you to "temporarily" bring your receiver to vacation homes and stuff like that....


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No, not really.
> 
> DirecTV does allow you to "temporarily" bring your receiver to vacation homes and stuff like that....


I've known for a long time that it was ok to do this temporarily.

But, I have seen it posted many times by different people that it is illegal. I've even seen some say that you can take it (such as to a hunting camp), but if your spouse stays at home, it would be illegal for you both to watch at the same time.

This new Sat-go proves that those people were mistaken.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

No, it is just that the SAT-GO is a different class of receiver.
And that they are "authorizing" it to be "on the move".

They are just extending (or changing) the mirroring-usage agreement, for usage with the SAT-GO product.


----------



## Sato (Sep 25, 2005)

Interesting technology solution here. Why is this unit capable of a slimmer satellite "dish" where the home-mounted dish is bigger. Is the Sat-Go going to be receiving a lower grade feed?

Also, how far can I take this thing (given line of sight)? Extreme example: Cuba?


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Any word on how much these suckers will go for?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sato said:


> Interesting technology solution here. Why is this unit capable of a slimmer satellite "dish" where the home-mounted dish is bigger. Is the Sat-Go going to be receiving a lower grade feed?
> 
> Also, how far can I take this thing (given line of sight)? Extreme example: Cuba?


As far as I know.. it can only see the 101 SAT.

Where the ones for our homes, are larger to see more SATs at once.
And to withstand rainfade and other weather issues.


----------



## jrr4 (Sep 29, 2006)

I know it's too early, but any word on price? Guesses?


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

Well, the current non portable 17 inch goes for $499, so I would say there is the 
starting point. Maybe $599. If you are an A list customer, look for yours in April.


----------



## Ding (May 25, 2006)

so this will be a hd receiver? too much to hope for.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Ding said:


> so this will be a hd receiver? too much to hope for.


No, it is not.


----------



## magellanmtb (Nov 19, 2006)

Not to keep beating a dead horse, but how can they make an antenna the size of briefcase and we have to have the huge 5lnb dish on the roof?


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

Because it is just for 101, and I doubt you would sit outside in a rainstorm or blizzard.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

It has a phone jack .... 
Wonder if DirecTV expects a phone connection when you're out camping 

This actually sounds like a pretty cool product. I think I want one, if it's not too expensive.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

magellanmtb said:


> Not to keep beating a dead horse, but how can they make an antenna the size of briefcase and we have to have the huge 5lnb dish on the roof?


Again.. because it only looks at 1 of the 5 Sats that your house does.

thus it only has to "reflect" one signal... not 5.

Also it can be smaller, as it only has to pickup "so much" to be able to work... and not have to compensate for adverse weather conditions.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Again.. because it only looks at 1 of the 5 Sats that your house does.
> 
> thus it only has to "reflect" one signal... not 5.
> 
> Also it can be smaller, as it only has to pickup "so much" to be able to work... and not have to compensate for adverse weather conditions.


Signal reception will certainly be one of the first things to test. Has anyone seen a photo of the receiving antenna? I wonder how big it is.

XM and Sirius do an amazing job receiving satellite radio with small patch antennas, but their satellites beam more power than DirecTV.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

If it is not ridiculously high, I will definately want one of those...Actually, my husband would want it for where he works, heh.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> It has a phone jack ....
> Wonder if DirecTV expects a phone connection when you're out camping


Maybe a Bluetooth connection to a cell phone would work.


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

I think the article in the New York Times mentione a 1000-1200 price range


----------



## Twitami (Aug 23, 2006)

MikeR7 said:


> I think the article in the New York Times mentione a 1000-1200 price range


$1000.00 if pre-ordered before launch, $1500 after that.

And no, it does not be connected to a phone line (duh). If you are using it at home, and want to order ppv or something, you have the option.

It even has a compass built in it and audible signel for alignment. Picture is great by the way (for SD of course). Has a 15' cord that runs between the LCD and flat antenna, so you can pull the TV out. Also had video ours for connecting the signel to a bigger TV.


----------



## vonzoog (Jul 23, 2005)

So you are saying that the antenna will still have to be set with a clear view of the southern sky?

If you are in an RV or hotel room, then the antenna will have to be set in a window or outside with a southern view?

Am I correct in this assumption?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Despite the price, this thing is very cool. Would be nice for camping trips.


----------



## jackmacokc (Oct 10, 2006)

this will be so helpful for tailgating. we currently lug into the truck a receiver, flat screen tv, dish, dish mount, generator, fuel, bag full of misc cables and tools -- all just to watch tv at our tailgate. this would make things much simpler! i wonder if combining it into one unit would allow it to run on the car's 12v cigarette lighter.


----------



## tiger2005 (Sep 23, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Despite the price, this thing is very cool. Would be nice for camping trips.


I agree, but I don't think I travel enough or go to tailgates enough to pay that kind of price. Hopefully it will come down fairly quickly.


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

http://www.engadget.com/2007/01/08/live-coverage-from-directv-press-conference/


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Twitami said:


> $1000.00 if pre-ordered before launch, $1500 after that.


Well, I *WAS* thinking about getting one. $1000-1500 for equipment that costs about $500 retail? If that is the price, it is way too much.

Do the tv's that Dtv offers with built in receivers fall under the lease program, or do you own them? If leased, that really is a crazy price.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

TigersFanJJ said:


> Well, I *WAS* thinking about getting one. If that is the price, it is way too much. $1000-1500 for equipment that costs about $500 retail.
> 
> Do the tv's that Dtv offers with built in receivers fall under the lease program, or do you own them? If leased, that really is a crazy price.


No, the integrated TV products to date, are OWNED.
As they are TV first, with a receiver.

But as for the SAT-GO... don't know yet how that is classified.


----------



## bagleyb (Sep 14, 2006)

What exactly is on the 101? I would assume most basic programming, but I know a lot of locals aren't. What about the SD versions of ST or the NCAA package?

I would think locals or one of the sports packages would be used most at a tailgate. Obviously you're going to have your ESPN's and RSN's, but the tailgates I go to, people are usually wanting the locals.


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

My locals are on 101, and the SD version of Sunday Ticket.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The 101 is the BULK/VAST MAJORITY of the SD based programming.

101 is the core sat of the DirecTV service.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

bagleyb said:


> What exactly is on the 101? I would assume most basic programming, but I know a lot of locals aren't. What about the SD versions of ST or the NCAA package?
> 
> I would think locals or one of the sports packages would be used most at a tailgate. Obviously you're going to have your ESPN's and RSN's, but the tailgates I go to, people are usually wanting the locals.


http://www.lyngsat.com/packages/directvusa101.html


----------



## Twitami (Aug 23, 2006)

TigersFanJJ said:


> Well, I *WAS* thinking about getting one. $1000-1500 for equipment that costs about $500 retail? If that is the price, it is way too much.
> 
> Do the tv's that Dtv offers with built in receivers fall under the lease program, or do you own them? If leased, that really is a crazy price.


It is owned as well. And if you had ANY idea of the R&D that went into this, there is no way it would be even close to costing $500.00. A good 17" LCD screen by it self is 250-350 in most cases..sometimes more. Plus the special access card, the remote, the rechargable battery (and cig plug and AC that are included). To be honest, when I saw it I guessed 2k. Plus, it does not need a mobile package, it is just another mirrored reciever for $5.00.


----------



## 31Media (Jul 23, 2003)

The only gripe is that the Sunday Ticket package isn't on 101, which harms it's value for me a bit. (Maybe DirecTV could swap the satellites of, say, NBA League Pass and Sunday Ticket? ) Still, with practically all of D*'s programming being on 101, and Nashville locals being on 101....I definitely think I'll be getting this.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Twitami said:


> It is owned as well. And if you had ANY idea of the R&D that went into this, there is no way it would be even close to costing $500.00. A good 17" LCD screen by it self is 250-350 in most cases..sometimes more. Plus the special access card, the remote, the rechargable battery (and cig plug and AC that are included). To be honest, when I saw it I guessed 2k. Plus, it does not need a mobile package, it is just another mirrored reciever for $5.00.


$250 is about average for a 17" LCD like this one

$55 for a D10/D11

$75 is average for a battery

$120 should be plenty for an antenna and case (dish and receiver was only $99 10 years ago)

IMO, the R&D shouldn't triple the price of existing technology.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Build in pc functionality, two-way hi-speed wireless internet, wireless telephony,
an HDD and hi-def, then you would have something I might consider -- maybe.

Oh yes, then it would be like an Apple iFone on steroids. :grin:


----------



## MrBill64 (Aug 3, 2006)

I wonder how this would work say on a cruise ship? I realize you would be moving so I am wondering if you could lock in the satellite signal for long periods of time. Sitting on deck watching a sporting event that you would have no access to while cruising the Caribbean would be a nice treat.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

How will they charge you to use this. What about network waivers and locals?

--- CHAS


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

31Media said:


> The only gripe is that the Sunday Ticket package isn't on 101, which harms it's value for me a bit. (Maybe DirecTV could swap the satellites of, say, NBA League Pass and Sunday Ticket? ) Still, with practically all of D*'s programming being on 101, and Nashville locals being on 101....I definitely think I'll be getting this.


Sunday Ticket is on 101. The SuperFan is not....Well, most of it is not.


----------



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

SOOOOO cool.

You know, I have Comcast right now.. one thing that occurred to me, while Directv dropped TiVo, you don't see cable companies coming out with really killer cool technology like the sat companies do...


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

Break out the pink slips, someone is going to get fired over this flop. 

Hunny, lets pack up the kids, drive into the mountains and get away from the city life, stoke the fire and turn on the tv???? Are we really this dense? Tailgating? (using my best Jim Mora voice) Tailgating? 

Dumb product, waste of time and money when they should have been fixing the R15 instead, opss that's right the same ass clowns who built the R15 probably built this stupid thing. 


They will sell 50 of these to jackasses who will buy any new device.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

saleen351 said:


> Break out the pink slips, someone is going to get fired over this flop.
> 
> Hunny, lets pack up the kids, drive into the mountains and get away from the city life, stoke the fire and turn on the tv???? Are we really this dense? Tailgating? (using my best Jim Mora voice) Tailgating?
> 
> ...


You sound bitter. Maybe you would like a drink? :lol:

I really, really, really doubt that the same people who "built" the R15 were involved with this (other than the VP of hardware, whoever that is, if they even have one).


----------



## Twitami (Aug 23, 2006)

saleen351 said:


> Break out the pink slips, someone is going to get fired over this flop.
> 
> Hunny, lets pack up the kids, drive into the mountains and get away from the city life, stoke the fire and turn on the tv???? Are we really this dense? Tailgating? (using my best Jim Mora voice) Tailgating?
> 
> ...


Close to 1000 have already been ordered actually...many to Police Departments and FEMA. The first batch is only 5000, and will probably sell out thru pre-sells anyway. And for the record, the 2 people that worked on this were NOT pulled off R15s, or any other current project. In fact, for the most part, it was done outside of D*. Even the idea was from a D* customer.

And to anyone who laughs at Tailgating possibilities for a product like this..you have not been to a NFL game or Nascar event lately. Just observe what people spend on stuff for this.


----------



## Twitami (Aug 23, 2006)

vonzoog said:


> So you are saying that the antenna will still have to be set with a clear view of the southern sky?
> 
> If you are in an RV or hotel room, then the antenna will have to be set in a window or outside with a southern view?
> 
> Am I correct in this assumption?


Yes, you are correct.


----------



## mikeeps2 (Nov 13, 2006)

hello for all , Earl Bonovich , you have pictures of antenna flat of sat-go , or any place where have the picture , i looking for info about antenna flat for DSS for make one , but need schematic , pic , you know , you have that info , thanks 

or anyone have that info , thanks mikee


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

mikeeps2 said:


> hello for all , Earl Bonovich , you have pictures of antenna flat of sat-go , or any place where have the picture , i looking for info about antenna flat for DSS for make one , but need schematic , pic , you know , you have that info , thanks
> 
> or anyone have that info , thanks mikee


Here's the link to the First Look with various pics, the "antenna" is built into the lid and I'm sure the engineering is proprietary: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=83951

The only thing is, the SatGo is an SD unit, it's not HD capable.


----------



## mikeeps2 (Nov 13, 2006)

hi , yes i see that post , but no have pic of inside antenna , i looking for antenna inside , for see how is the contruction , maybe i can make one , i a antenna array patch or flat antenna , but i can`t find a schematic or somethink , thanks


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You won't find anything on this site other than the First Look documents. Anyone else who has a SAT-GO is not going to open it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm willing .


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

mikeeps2 said:


> hello for all , Earl Bonovich , you have pictures of antenna flat of sat-go , or any place where have the picture , i looking for info about antenna flat for DSS for make one , but need schematic , pic , you know , you have that info , thanks
> 
> or anyone have that info , thanks mikee





Stuart Sweet said:


> You won't find anything on this site other than the First Look documents. Anyone else who has a SAT-GO is not going to open it.


Not to mention that Earl Bonovich no longer posts here since he has moved on to DIRECTV.


----------



## d max82 (May 23, 2007)

you might want to also check up on the tracvision DBS antennas. They are of a phased array type and are in more widespread use than the Directv Sat-go, so information about them may be more available. They have a picture of thew inside of one in the brochure PDF on their website.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I don't beleive they will give you a layout of the patch type antenna in order to create your own. You've have to work out the details yourself and then etch the copper. You may do better with a portable porabola anyhow since the antenna is likely lossy without any gain consdiering the use.


----------

